# coil stovetops for "pressure" canning...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I am now ready to start creating my cabinetry for pressure canning. I will be purchasing a "coil stove top" to put in the cabinetry. I have an idea of what I am wanting and would appreciate some feedback before I spend all the money required to get it done.

I can build the cabinetry any size I want. It is the "size" of the burners compared to the size of my canner that is troubling me.

I found a GE coil stovetop that is 30-1/2" x 21-1/4" for $377.10. It has two burners (8" & 2400 watts each) and two burners (6" 1300 watts each).

I found a Fridgedaire coil stovetop that is 30" for $279. It has two 8" burners (2100 each) & two 6" burners (1250 watts each).

I found a Fridgedaire coil stovetop that is 36" for $449. It has two 8" burners (2100 each) & two 6" burners (1250 watts each).

My pressure canner has a 12" diameter bottom. I have not been able to find a coil burner this large. Any pros and cons about using my pressure canner on the above coil burner would be appreciated.


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

I pressure can with an All-American 221 on a 8" coil burner. The biggest problem I have is turning the burner down *low* enough for the weight not to be rocking too much! It probably takes longer to come up to pressure than a larger coil would, I guess. Lots and lots of people pressure can on standard coil stove burners with no problems... The only "con" for me is that I've got some scorch marks in the enamel on the stove top where the canner overhangs the burner. They wouldn't show up so much on a dark-coloured stove, but mine is white.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

I've killed 2 burners canning on them. Is there anyway you can get a propane burner instead.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

David found a propane burner attached to a frame that will accommodate any pot or pan up to 16" in diameter. It is under $100.00 ... not sure yet what it is made of and have not seen it yet. He just found it today on eBay; but we'll look at Lowe's & Home Depot to see what they have in the way of propane.

Really wanted electric but cannot find a coil burner larger than 8 inches.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

I would have to second the propane/natural gas burner, they are much more stable and sturdy than an electric coiltop. Those things never do fit in perfectly let alone after you put a heavy canner on them and bend them. I just dont think they are designed for that weight. (it will work but not ideally)

If you go with a gas burner i like the cast iron ones but i have seen some heavy stamped metal that would support the weight also. (I'd stay away from the thin metal ones)


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

This is the one David found. He has today gone over to Home Depot to see if they have any. It looks sturdy!

Product Description
Bayou Classic Outdoor Patio Stoves are a revolution in outdoor cooking. These units far surpass the same tired backyard grill. They offer the widest range of cooking options, operating from a bare simmer to a blast flame! Strong enough to accommodate any size stockpot, fryer/steamer, cast iron cookware, or griddle. The square frame design incorporates the windscreen as the supporting structure. This innovation greatly increases the strength. All Bayou Classic Outdoor Patio Stoves can be used with optional detachable side shelves and slide-on extension legs resulting in the Ultimate Outdoor Stove. 

Product Features
13 in. Tall Heavy Duty Steel Frame 
Large 16 in. x 16 in. Cooking Surface 
Accommodates any size Stockpot 
UL Listed 29 in. Hose, Regulator, Valve Assembly 
10 PSI Regulator
I think the listing said it was a 150,000 BTU burner&#8230;&#8230;

Product Details
Product Dimensions: 16 x 20 x 14 inches ; 19 pounds 
Shipping Weight: 23 pounds


I was wanting to can in the workshop in my barn (under the loft and next to the processing center); but don't want to do that with an "open" flame. So if we get this one, we will probably modify the buck house near the blueberries and back corner of the garden. It is 16x16 with an 18x12 shed on northeast side. Leveling the floors more and adding a concrete slab to a portion of it and some shelving might make a pretty good place fore me to can and David to create his extracts. The house itself is open on the half of the southern side and the shed is open on both south and north ends.

Anyway, apparently the propane burner referred to above can have extensions added to it; so it might work well.


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

That stove is the same thing as the camp chef brand found at sporting goods stores and other places. Apparently, home depot sells the Bayou Brand. Nothing really revolutionary about it. That style of burner/stove has been around a long time.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I use on of these: Cabela's: Camp Chef Explorer Stove

LOVE IT! Heats water in a tenth the time my stove takes. I start my water about 5 min before I'm ready to start filling jars and it's boiling when I load in the jars.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Jen, I went over to that site and looked at the Cabela. I could not find where it told the diameter of each burner.

My pressure canner is 12" across the bottom and my other cook pan is 15" across the bottom. What is the diameter of each of your two burners?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Been canning on coil burners for 35 years. Never had a problem. You're over-thinking it.


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

I use a coil stove top also. Whirlpool/Frigidare makes a replacement burner for the 8" that sit a bit higher and are a bit thicker than the ones that come on there cooktops especially for canning and heavy pots.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

If I was to do it over, I'd get the five burner unit, not the four. Only because it's got more room between the burners and it would be easier to fit two canners at one time.


I can fit two, only because the 16qt presto lid fits below the 21 qt AA lid. Otherwise I could only use one canner at a time.

BTW - I have two propane burner setups, even with an expensive regulator, I never could get either to adjust well enough to not have problems. Now the only time I use them is for chicken plucking.


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

I use a 22-qt presto and it is not much bigger than my largest burner. It is tall and skinny instead of shorter and wider. I got it because I can in mostly 1/2 pints and pints and I can double stack them in that canner. The plus is that it fits the burner better but as said before, a larger canner is fine on the 8" burners.


----------

